# I have a strongwilled pup, need advice.



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

My pup is a 5 month old Lhasa Bichon named Tegan. We have been running puppy boot camp here, instituting NILIF since we got her because we wanted a well mannered dog. We also use clicker training and positive reinforcement. We have had a puppy behaviorist visit our home, mostly for her biting, and she has helped us immensely. Tegan is doing great, her manners and obedience are improving daily, in every way except grooming. We are getting much better at reading her body language, and try not to put her in stressful situations. 

When it comes to daily brushing and general grooming, she is not a fan. I used to give her a bully stick to chew on, and she would let me do almost anything to her. Now she is suspicious when I give her a bully stick. Sometimes she won’t even take it because she knows I’m going to brush her or try to cut her nails. She hasn’t had a bad experience with any aspect of grooming. I have tried to desensitize her by brushing small strokes, clicking while doing so(only when she doesn’t protest), continually talking in a soft voice(not an excited voice), and giving her a small treat. I have even used this method without talking at all. She is not moving forward in her cooperation. Eventually we do get it done every day. 

As a longer haired dog, she needs daily brushing and regular grooming. I did take her a groomer to get her face trimmed and a general hygiene cut. She was very well behaved, only took 10 minutes with no restraints. Tegan let the groomer scissor her face without moving. When I brush her, I put her up on a baby dressing table, not in my lap. Eventually it gets done, but I’d like her to be more comfortable. I’d love it if she’d just relax and enjoy it. BTW, she is pretty good when we give her a bath.

It would be easier if we had her cut down to a puppy cut, but I really want to enjoy the softness of her puppy coat before it changes.

Should I continue trying to desensitize her as I have been doing, or should I be all business about it, and just ignore her protests? She bites at the brush and nail clippers, sometimes nips at me, but not hard. Her protests seem more curious than anything, but not really angry. She is cutting her adult teeth, and tries to chew everything, and I think she just wants to chew on the implements. I have tried different brushed and combs, and I don't pull on her hair. She lets me touch her anywhere with my fingers, but acts up if I have anything in my hand, even a washcloth. I have also been trying to teach her “head down” because I like to put a bow on her head in her hair or ear bows, and she doesn’t want to learn the command. I have tried a rolled towel under her head and a chin rest; she just chews at them. 

Is it possible it’s just a puppy thing? Is it me? Will she get better as she gets older and settles down a bit more?

I really want to do all of her grooming myself someday, scissoring, clipping, etc...


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

do you have a grooming table? I know that when mine were puppies, they behaved better on the grooming table then on any other surface (since I sit it on my sewing table (and the only step off of it.. is a long drop to the floor and my maltese don't jump and barely climb stairs - LOL). it reads like you have been doing a phenomenal job. I cann't personally think of anything else you can do.. perhaps someone else will have better advice.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

It sounds like you are doing great. Remember Tegan is only 5 months old . Jennifer, I guess I need to graduate from blow drying in the bath tub to keep Boo contained and invest in a table LOL.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Leila will only let me brush her when she is on her grooming table. I baby talk her and tell her what a good girl she is during the whole process. She gets her treat AFTER we are finished. You might have to break it down and do just a little at a time. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

If she is only 5 months, I would think she will grow out of it. I have been on this site since January when we got my Izzy and I have read many many stories similar to yours. It does take them a while to grow out of the puppy stage where they want to bite and chew everything. For some reason Izzy was wanting to chew the laundry basket this morning. Something she has never done before, LOL. Let us know, you say you have tried several brushes, what are you using right now. And what products are you using. Maybe we can give you some help or a few tips. Although it does sound like you are doing everything right. 

Oh and I know this isn't your first post so.....where are the pics of your girl. Especially since she isn't maltese, I want to see a pic of her!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I think you are doing everything right. The wiggle worm, bite everything seems to be just puppy behavior that she will outgrow. Keep the sessions short, and never give up.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Laurel was like Cujo when she was a puppy, and it came to baths and blow drying and even combing and brushing. It wasn't an option not to do it. I just kept at it, and eventually she came to love being groomed? Of all of my 4, she seems to like her baths and combing and face washing the best! She 's the first in line when I get the bath supplies out! It probably is a puppy thing. Lots of praise and gentleness!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

I could not brush Daisy at all when she was a puppy. She would just chase the brush. She thought it was a game.
I did my best, but I didn't want to make it unpleasant for her, so I tried to mostly pat her, with a little brushing mixed in. She just would not sit still for long.
She did outgrow it. Now she will let me brush her, comb her, and trim her nails with no problem. She was probably 8 or 9 months old before I could really brush her.
Hopefully Tegan will outgrow it too! It sounds like you are doing great. I would just try to keep making it as positive for her as possible.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

mdbflorida said:


> It sounds like you are doing great. Remember Tegan is only 5 months old . Jennifer, I guess I need to graduate from blow drying in the bath tub to keep Boo contained and invest in a table LOL.


LOL! I think we all own a table from PetEdge! LOL I love it and I can't imagine bending over the bathtub for the amount of time it would take to blow dry hair.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your encouragement! I have a wooden baby dressing table, something like this.








I already have it set up in my kitchen for when my grandbabies come over for changing diapers, so I figured I could use it double duty. It was originally for my 1st daughter, who was born in 1977, and it has been through all 4 of my children and quite a few grandbabies as well. I made a special pad for Tegan so she won't slip. My groomer sold me 2 grooming arms which can fit right on the sides, but I haven't tried to use them yet. 

Right now I have a ball end pin brush, a regular pin brush, a metal comb with a wide side and skinny side. Someday I'll invest in some Madan brushes or CC brushes and combs. I just can't afford it yet. For the time being, it's not too difficult to get through her coat; it's about 2 1/2" long and very cottony. I know that'll change. Pics are coming. We didn't give her a bath last night, so I didn't take any new pics.

She'll be a little bigger than your Maltese fluffs, about 15 pounds when grown. Right now she's around 11 1/2 pounds.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aww she is really cute! I love the last pic


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I think she is adorable, love her little brown ears with the red bows. My Izzy right now is around 10lbs, so they are the same size for now. You will definitely have all the problems that the maltese have. Including the tear staining. That is the worst. Izzy has them right now too. The male maltese in my siggy pic is about 15 lbs. His mom chose him because he was bigger and she had a young boy so she didn't want a puppy who would get hurt.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, she is cute! One thing I forgot to add is that it made a world of difference when I got Leila a Madan brush! She loved being brushed after that. Someone from here had said the pin brush I was using may be snagging her hair. You can message Jenny at toplinepet.com and describe her hair and Jenny will email you back to let you know which one would work best for your baby. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I think she is adorable, love her little brown ears with the red bows. My Izzy right now is around 10lbs, so they are the same size for now. You will definitely have all the problems that the maltese have. Including the tear staining. That is the worst. Izzy has them right now too. The male maltese in my siggy pic is about 15 lbs. His mom chose him because he was bigger and she had a young boy so she didn't want a puppy who would get hurt.


Yes, I have spent months reading about tear stains. I wash her face 2x's a day. I have tried Castle Bath products, Thomas Lab I-Stain. CB products don't work, I-Stain made her throw up every time I gave it to her. All of her water goes through her Brita water filter bottle before she gets it, and last week I started adding apple cider vinegar to her water, 1 T to her 20 oz. water bottle. She is drinking it just fine. She is also on a high quality dog food and I avoid food coloring. 



Leila'sMommy said:


> Aww, she is cute! One thing I forgot to add is that it made a world of difference when I got Leila a Madan brush! She loved being brushed after that. Someone from here had said the pin brush I was using may be snagging her hair. You can message Jenny at toplinepet.com and describe her hair and Jenny will email you back to let you know which one would work best for your baby.


I have looked at the Madan brushes. As you know, puppies are expensive during this 1st year, and I just can't afford it yet. I work at home, and, as you may guess, I haven't gotten much work done since I got my Tegan...


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

She is so adorable!
I wouldn't get any work done either 
She does have the fluffly front paws of a Lhasa- so cute!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

casa verde maltese said:


> LOL! I think we all own a table from PetEdge! LOL I love it and I can't imagine bending over the bathtub for the amount of time it would take to blow dry hair.


Well that is because I am laying down in the bathtub -no water hahaha and he's on top of me and I am blow drying away. It actually works, because he can't go any where. Zach is there next to the tub watching saying oh buddy, you are stuck.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

my4jewels said:


> Thanks to all of you for your encouragement! I have a wooden baby dressing table, something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Love the pigtails with bows. So cute.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Well, I do have an appointment next week with the groomer. She has been very uncomfortable because it has been very hot and humid here in Maine. I don't want to sacrifice her comfort or health because of my selfishness to get lost in her soft puppy coat. At the very least, she needs her hairy belly cut and a good hygiene trim everywhere. I am letting her hair on her ears, tail and head grow out. I love her with bows in her hair, and I figure having a top knot or piggies will require less face trimming over all once it grows out. I have been making her a lot of bows, and she looks so cute with them. I did have her face trimmed once, and I wish I hadn't. As far as her coat, if I get it trimmed, it definitely won't be short, just not quite so long for her comfort.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

mdbflorida said:


> Well that is because I am laying down in the bathtub -no water hahaha and he's on top of me and I am blow drying away. It actually works, because he can't go any where. Zach is there next to the tub watching saying oh buddy, you are stuck.


Haha, Tegan can jump out of the tub and onto furniture. 



mdbflorida said:


> Love the pigtails with bows. So cute.


I love them, too. She has quite a few pairs. Right now, they are just in her ear hair. I can't wait until her hair is long enough for real piggies.


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

Furbabies mom said:


> My Laurel was like Cujo when she was a puppy, and it came to baths and blow drying and even combing and brushing. It wasn't an option not to do it. I just kept at it, and eventually she came to love being groomed? Of all of my 4, she seems to like her baths and combing and face washing the best! She 's the first in line when I get the bath supplies out! It probably is a puppy thing. Lots of praise and gentleness!


 
:HistericalSmiley:Cujo! No way! Not sweet lil Laurl, I don't beleive it was ever possible!


----------



## Gongjoo (Dec 9, 2012)

She is darling! Love those pigtails!


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

It's nice to know that others have had such "pushy" puppies. Truth be told, I'd rather have a spirited pup. Tegan isn't afraid of anything, and I love her confidence. Because of her stubbornness, we have spent so much extra time with her that I feel we have a very strong relationship already. I just love her so much!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I think you are doing a great job! Just keep at it and she will eventually "get it." It sounds like she is just acting out in the typical puppy ways and should calm down as she gets older if you keep working with her the same way. My Emma is seven months old now...I really had to work with her in the beginning with grooming but she is pretty cooperative now. I love that you're using a baby changing table as your grooming table - it looks like it would work well for that. I have been looking in to getting a grooming table too - I had been using my bathroom countertop with a cushy bath mat on top it which worked out well but I recently moved and can't make the same set up work here.


----------



## my4jewels (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------

